# Should you separate rpb breeding



## cooljr (Dec 16, 2005)

wanted to know should you take out a pair that looks like their ready to breed? And put them in a different tank? Or should you take out the other fish? just like to know.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

unless they have bred for you before, then I would say no! Just leave them in there. But that also depends on how many you have and what size tank. Moving them into a different tank may cause them not to breed because different environment and water parameters. Besides, they'll become skittish when you try to catch them so you might be able to catch the right ones.


----------

